# NGR horse hay feeders



## DaveyFarm (Nov 28, 2007)

Not goat related, but for you builders out there with horses.....

We've been looking to get a round bale feeder for our horses. The metal ones I find dangerous, especially for foals. I have found a solid, heavyduty rubber feeder. I'm going to buy it........for $300+, unless there are any good ideas out there, or someone has anything bad to say about these feeders. 

TIA! Any input is great, and means a lot.


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

Check out http://www.farmtek.com


----------

